# New Giant TCR Advanced reviews?



## Ken Wells (Mar 21, 2007)

Any information would be greatly appreciated on the new Advanced. Very little information out there comparing the bike to the new Lemond, Madonne, Cervelo,Scott etc. I get tierd of all the bull___t statements about bikes that are not backed up by any scientific evidenece or unpaid professional opinions.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The 08 Advanced frame is the same as the 07.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I have a 2006 TCR Advanced and really like it. The ride is predictable and relatively smooth. For a race bike, it's a great choice.


----------



## Ken Wells (Mar 21, 2007)

Bro-the 2006 Advanced is now the regular TCR composite. In case you did not know, Giant came out with a new advanced frame this year (2007) which is completely differenty than the old one which was around for some three years. You will take a beating if you try to sell your bike like I did on mine.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I have no intention of selling my bike, but good info - thanks. I got mine for cost through a friend who works at a bike shop.

I think most people are really hung up on the "new" models. Most of the time, the difference is minute, just tweaks here and there. I don't think Giant is really on the vanguard of the weight weenie craze. I do think they make VERY good, reliable, frames. I think their product is top notch, as honestly, is Trek's, Specialized, Cannondale, and Time. I don't know much about the rest.

I was fortunate to find a contact in Taiwan so I learned quite a bit about the carbon manufacturing process and how much the product really costs. 

Regardless, I'm happy with my frame. I don't really care about changing it out, that's for sure. I like the color scheme much better than the new ones.

Why did you sell yours?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Ken Wells said:


> Bro-the 2006 Advanced is now the regular TCR composite.


Not quite the same thing because the regular TCR is still made from T-700 fibers whereas the Advanced frame has always been made from T-800 fibers.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

Ken Wells said:


> Any information would be greatly appreciated on the new Advanced. Very little information out there comparing the bike to the new Lemond, Madonne, Cervelo,Scott etc. I get tierd of all the bull___t statements about bikes that are not backed up by any scientific evidenece or unpaid professional opinions.


Well....out of the bikes you mentioned comparing it to here's what I can tell you from my experience on the '07 Advance I own. I've spent time on all the bikes you've mentioned minus the Cervelo.

I favor the geometry of the Advance, because to me it feels neutral. Not to fast and not too slow. The Madone and yes I'm including the new '08 Madone when I say this both steer way too fast for me. The Scott feels similar when comparing steering characteristics.

There is a dramatic improvement in frame stiffness of the '07 Advance over the '06 Advance. Last year's bike was pretty floppy for a high end race machine. Particularly the BB area. This is where I felt the biggest improvement in the frame. The headtube area supposedly was beefed up as well. I didn't really care about this till I rode last years Advance again and noticed the stiffer front end. Definately an improvement as well. The '07 bike is a little harsher on ride quality versus the '06 bike which is super smooth, but I'd call it just right on the smoothness factor. The Scott Addict feels like I'd hate it after 20 miles. It's one damn stiff bike but wow...you take beating on it. The CR1 is a little smoother but still rougher than I care for. Compared to either of the Madone's I'd still take the Advance. Previous Madone model's were stiff, but not smooth like I'd want a carbon bike to be. The new Madone is vague, innovations aside...it's just a boring bike to be on. No matter how tired you might be when you stand up on the '07 Advance going up hill it always feels like it's accelerating. To me a lot of carbon bikes feel like there is a lag when you stand on the pedals. The only other bike that felt as fun as the Advance was a Cannondale Six13 I rode once. Neither the Six13 or the '07 Advance have the lag feel I can't stand in most bikes.

It feels good climbing, I don't care for sprinting so I've never really gave it a good sprint test, but I'm sure it does it just fine. I can say that my other favorite bike is a Aluminum TCR with full 105 10spd that I ride very often. Most people know what they want in a bike and I'm very picky indeed. I want a bike that speaks to me. As weird as that may sound I want a bike that is lively in the right ways, dependable and solid. To me most carbon bikes can be pretty damn harsh riding for what they are made of. Geometry is another thing that really gets me about most bikes as well. Neutral handling, smooth ride, short chainstays, and lively acceleration.

If you wanted me to narrow it to 2 choices I'd say the '07 Advance or the Cervelo. I've not ridden the Cervelo (SLC-SL) but it's got decent angles, short chainstays and it's pretty hot looking.

If you want any other particular info/opinions on about the bike just ask, I'll be glad to answer. :thumbsup:


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

j.king said:


> Well....out of the bikes you mentioned comparing it to here's what I can tell you from my experience on the '07 Advance I own. I've spent time on all the bikes you've mentioned minus the Cervelo.
> 
> I favor the geometry of the Advance, because to me it feels neutral. Not to fast and not too slow. The Madone and yes I'm including the new '08 Madone when I say this both steer way too fast for me. The Scott feels similar when comparing steering characteristics.
> 
> ...


How would you compare front end of Advanced with 6-13 or Giant TCR Composite?
I tried new System 6 bike and front end was...overkill?


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd agree about the System 6. At first it looks innovative...then you ride one and it's not so impressive, at least I wasn't impressed...without the ginormous headtube and silly fork my '07 Advance feels stiffer than the System 6 to me.

The way I'd describe it is that when I stood up on my Advance for the first time and yanked on the handlebars, there wasn't any give or flop to compensate for...I almost tossed myself to the ground. It was awhile ago that I rode the Six13 so couldn't honestly say. Stiffer than a regular TCR Composite.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting a new ISP advance team frame, 08 frameset black and white looks great. The geometry looks perfect for me as it seems that a large is in between other makers 58-60 or large and xlarge. For some reason i just can't get over that it's a "giant". I see too many around town. I've not seen a ISP yet. Plus my LBS can give me a pretty good deal on one. I guess the resale should be pretty good on these uh? Ant idea on frame weight with the ISP? i'd hope for around 1200-1300. It's got to be stiffer then my 05 vortex compact.

here is a link to the 08 frameset, http://www.giantbicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/1319/29442/zoom/


----------

